# 2012 Halloween at HOME GOODS/TJ MAXX/MARSHALLS and Canadian Sister Stores



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Couldn't find a 2012 thread for HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Marshalls and their Canadian sister stores (HomeSense, etc)* so started this one. 

I was surprised to find these creepy wall vampire bat plaques at HOME GOODS today (9.99 ea). Not sure what the hole is for but figure maybe for a peg "stake" to hang a coat or towel? They can be hung with the vampire head pointed at the ceiling or at the floor.




















Sometimes it pays to check out the clearance shelf as well. Today I found these two resin busts (reg retail 68, orig 38, clearance 12 ea). Nice size too. Plan to zombie-fi them and add them to the resin animated talking vampire count and wife busts from Costco and a resin reaper bust from Target. I'm going to refer to them as The Twins. Might GID paint the eyes and add dark shadowing under their eyes. Love to hear any other suggestions you guys might have. 




















Their summer barware area had Fred and Friends Vampire Teeth ice molds BTW.

*For newbies, Home Goods is part of the TJX Companies Family: T.J. Maxx, Marshalls, Winners (Canada), HomeSense (Canada and United Kingdom) and T.K. Maxx (United Kingdom, Ireland and Germany).


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

At least this year I finally replaced my camera, so I can join in the picture taking. No more long-winded descriptions (or at least, less).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are quite neat. I think that you are correct about the vampire's hole being for a post to hang things from, all while looking like it has been staked (how great is that?!).


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Those vampires are very cool. I'd love to "Stake" them to my entrance pillars. Guess I need to go to TJ maxx...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

that is sooo cool! Very different! The detail is very good as well!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

love the vampires....they had some great angels for tombstone toppers (about 8 inches tall and wide) at Ross- will wait another month to see if price comes down...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the vampire bat wall hangings. They almost look like candle holders, but the candle would be sideways, lol.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMG LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE The Vampire Bat Plaques! I need to check out my home goods to see if we got those, can I ask what section you got that it?*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I found both of them in the garden section among the statutes and pottery. My cashier really thought they were creepy looking and totally understood why I was thinking halloween. In fact everyone at the checkout was surprised to find them on the shelf at this time of year. Maybe its part of their "decorate your mausoleum" look!

I'll come back and post the SKU if that's helpful.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i love that!!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting the first post of true Halloween merchandise from here this year.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Those vampires are neat. They look like the could be some type of pillar candle holders.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Couldn't find a 2012 thread for HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Marshalls and their Canadian sister stores (HomeSense, etc)* so started this one.
> 
> I was surprised to find these creepy wall vampire bat plaques at HOME GOODS today (9.99 ea). Not sure what the hole is for but figure maybe for a peg "stake" to hang a coat or towel? They can be hung with the vampire head pointed at the ceiling or at the floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I have the hanging vampire things from Design Toscano. The hole is for a cross that has a hole in the top for a taper candle. I think the hole in mine is a bit more squared, though...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I absolutely love Home Goods. They always have such unique items.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Any other sightings at Home Goods? I'm going to call my local one tomorrow...I think they had everything out by Aug. 1 last year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Stopped by mine tonight. It was full of throw pillows where they put Halloween. Coast HomeGoods will show up before ours, and if last year is any indication, I might try to bribe Ghost of Spookie to pick up something and ship it to me. I'd come out ahead over the gas / chance of missing it! Last year was just insane. I'm pretty sure with all my driving I spent $ on items, and $$ (twice as much in addition) on gas. 

I did actually get everything I was looking for however.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Great finds.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I stopped by HomeGoods/TJ Maxx today and asked an employee when they would be stocking Halloween and she said late August. I hope she's wrong.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

i need those vampire bats awesome! i was just at my homegoods and nothing was out yet


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't wait til TJ Maxx gets their Halloween items in. Last year they had the neatest vintage-inspired decor.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a smart phone to take pics, but my Homegoods had a back shelf of Halloween today! It was a lot of glitter again, but they had cool metal witch hat luminaries with stars and moon cutouts for 9.99, large black cats and ravens on pedestals covered in glitter for 12.99, a lot of tree votive holders similar to target 2-3 years ago, other twisty glittery trees with orange ornaments, and a lot of place card holders. Kirklands has some cool stuff out too, including the pottery barn knock off skeleton salad servers, a rubber spiderweb mat, and some neat luminaries!


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

My HomeGoods started putting out Halloween today! I took some blurry pics of what they have out so far. They're putting more out tomorrow.

Pics here: http://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merchandise-2012/24472936_JnGSK9


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Shellyfish said:


> My HomeGoods started putting out Halloween today! I took some blurry pics of what they have out so far. They're putting more out tomorrow.
> 
> Pics here: http://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merchandise-2012/24472936_JnGSK9


 Ooooh exciting! I am going on Friday with my sister for other stuff but I hope to see some goodies out then.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Why, oh why, did they have to glitter the black cat and ravens? Those would look AWESOME if just painted black with some brown wear marks on edges and a few spots like the witch candlestick holders last year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Still waiting to find something I can't live without (which would be the kitty / raven pedestals if they had been done right without glitter....ARRRGH), although I did pick up 40 little skulls today without glitter. Below copies my post from the main merchandise post.

View attachment 119901

View attachment 119902

View attachment 119904

View attachment 119906

View attachment 119907

View attachment 119908

View attachment 119909

View attachment 119910

View attachment 119911


I love the cracks in the cat & raven on pedestals as well as the hands, but I HATE the glitter. Just picking them up covered my hands. I re-iterate, these things would be so cool if they had a brown paint base, then brushed black and flecked with drops of the brown paint lightly. <sigh> The glitter simply looks too hard to remove though. I also saw this heavy dude marked down to $22, and thought about repainting him for Halloween, but then decided against it...

View attachment 119912


I'm counting on some of you others to find me the cool stuff this year again so I know what to look for / beg you to pick up and ship me!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have GOT to get one of those white pumpkins with the silhouettes. Do you recall how much they are?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I have GOT to get one of those white pumpkins with the silhouettes. Do you recall how much they are?


You know, that's one I didn't look at on pricing. I know they had them last year too in both white and orange as well, I think. If I was guessing, I'd say between $12.99 and $16.99 with a lean toward the latter.

I thought I'd also mention I saw two purple little owls like last year, except I THOUGHT last year they were glass? The two this year were plastic and had an LED flicker light inside them and looked exactly the same. Uses a coin-type battery for power. Again, maybe they were this way last year and I simply never picked one up.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the guesstimate, sumrtym


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

HomeGoods continues to roll out stuff. Look at my What I found today thread pic or in the master merchandise thread (which also has a bust ours hasn't had yet) for pictures of my candelabra. Didn't take the camera for this trip, so descriptions have to suffice for everything else.

Landscape lenticulars in ornate gray frames, but not your typical lenticular. These were not changing photos but layered. One was of an old house, but IMO, looked a bit odd being kind of brownish image in the grey/white/black frame. The other was of a cemetery with a large tree and had some words at the bottom of the image (something about dead, can't remember). Neat 3D look if into those. $12.99.

Neat silver foil looking jack-o-lantern with light included (electric cord). $12.99.

Candle pillars, one with a crescent moon with black cat sitting in it, other crescent moon and crow, both with a spiderweb dangling from them. Bad news, IMO...both covered in black glitter, dangling spiderweb in purple glitter. This now makes the 3rd and 4th items if painted / antiqued I would have been all over if not solid glitter. $12.99.

Lots of the snowglobes (black glitter / bats inside instead of snow), various things on inside (spider, witches, skeletons, etc), some with music and some without. I think $12.99-$14.99. 

Pumpkins made out of what I'd call beach wood, all twisty. These were a bit higher priced I think. Had them in several sizes.

Also, a tall haunted house tea light holder (3 lights all at bottom). Was very open though just a frame of the black wires, not like say the ones at Yankee Candle. Forget price.

Some orange foam head (I think) skull wearing a glitzy crown. Beats me, I recalled in horror...and not in a good way.

EDIT: Added the picture of the $12.99 candelabra I found from the other two threads anyway.
View attachment 120629


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

AAAAAGGGH. I love the ravens on the pillars and the black cat... but why did they have to be glittered? WHY??? 
I can't do glitter as it literally ends up everywhere and we find it stuck to stuff (and each other) months later. 

Going to have to take a look at our Homegoods this weekend and hope that they have alternative non-glittered ones... or something better.  
Keep up on the pics everyone!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Check out this zombie lady bust i found at homegoods today 21 inches tall heavy plaster type material 29.99
It was hilarious, some lady said whe it was sitting on the counter " dam, that thing is hideous, who would ever buy that!!" i said, " not as ugly as that dress you're buying!"


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> AAAAAGGGH. I love the ravens on the pillars and the black cat... but why did they have to be glittered? WHY??? !


Feel the same way. The other two I was talking about haven't been pictured in a thread yet. They're a crow / black cat with crescent moon that are below the pillar part that is meant for a candle, different from the two that surmounted a pillar.

As much glitter as comes off on you, there's simply no good way to remove it to paint these though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had to be down near HOME GOODS so stopped in and grabbed some pics. Prices when noted on the items are in the description area of my album for 2012.

I loved this owl, almost 2 feet.



















Test tubes with message and colored glitter. My husband would not like receiving one of these!










Yep, he's back in the stores:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

More items, I was surprised by all the shelves, end caps and display squares that had halloween on it.



















The pumpkins this year are really pretty.










And this Headless Horseman in armor suit is restocked this year as well. Both he and the one on horseback from last year were very popular, so glad to see more people will have a chance to find them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And still more photos to share,










I fell in love with this little girl's fair maiden costume. One of the first costumes to be put out. 










Witches with some personality:


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I must have that owl! I am going back!

The owl is a contender for the 2012 homegoods halloween must have!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And last grouping of photos from today:










This metal owl sign was impressive. Probably over 2 feet, light weight. Originally 200.00, red stickered at 69.00. 










These fired clay pumpkins were so cute. Pretty heavy as well. Open in the back:










Saw these items in the "vintage" home area. Thought if you were doing a period setting they would make nice props. 



















and these little piggies followed me all the way home.....










They are resin and were 9.99 each. They will be perfect for my zombie farmer scene.

Anyway, hope you enjoyed. As for pricing, I noted it when I knew or remember it in my Album description. Most things I picked up and looked at the stickers seemed to be somewhere around 12.99 or 16.99, some larger pieces 29.99 and there were smaller items in the 6.99 to 8.99 area I believe.


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for posting these!! Decided I need to go to Home Goods tomorrow after work!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

They have a lot of great stuff this year! I'm loving that owl too, but Idk about the price


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected]!! Tomorrow, I'm off to Marshalls to likely blow yet more money that I don't have Thanks for all of the pictures.

I agree, Mandy. The (just shy of) $60 owl is amazing, but not happening At least, I think that's which you meant The other is funky, and not in the same manner as a monkey Not enough sleep lately...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle, the Marshalls in my area are kind of a bit of a drive. Love to see pics from there if you go tomorrow.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, the Marshalls in my area are kind of a bit of a drive. Love to see pics from there if you go tomorrow.


My way would not exactly be inconspicuous... Do you think that they'd get mad if I brought along a regular digital camera, as I own no cell phone? Next year, I'm getting myself one for sure


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> My way would not exactly be inconspicuous... Do you think that they'd get mad if I brought along a regular digital camera, as I own no cell phone? Next year, I'm getting myself one for sure


I've done it once so far this year (full camera in pants pocket). Last few times they've been too busy for me to do it again.

New things today:

-Lots of boxes with vintage style halloween printed on them
-LOTS more of the snowglobes all sizes, including a BIG one now up to $24.99.
-Shiny Brite 7' (I think) glass bead garlands with pumpkins stuck in the string here and there, assorted colors. The pumpkins do have a bit of glitter on them. $14.99
-Vintage looking card in frame with some decorating (buttons, orange tinsel, etc) under glass. Frame is black/orange.
-Lots of those cutout light up type signs. One kind of like a tombstone, though still square, one with an owl wood shape attached above it words below, etc. Various prices.
-Ghord jack-o-lanterns, very country crafty but cool, that light up. Ghord cat, does not light up. One ghord pumpkin witch (jack-o-lantern face, witch hat, bats cut in belly) that lights. Prices ranged from $16.99 to $34.99 from what I saw.
-HOPE...yes I said...HOPE!!!! That big cracked style black glitter skull seen before showed up in a painted white version today. COME ON PAINTED VERSIONS OF THE PILLAR ITEMS!!!!! PLEASE!!!!
-Even more witches.

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the pictures! Always look forward to them from you as it seems you get things in ahead of when they show up here. I really like the owl, but don't know if I like the price tag. Seeing quite a few returning items, besides the usual witches / snowglobes. Besides the 2 headless horsemen statue, I know the skeleton couple were out last year as well as the light up resin jack-o-lantern with bat eyes. 

Disappointingly enough, no non-glitter versions of the glitter things I liked so far this year in your photos....course, I don't even see the glitter versions either!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Had to be down near HOME GOODS so stopped in and grabbed some pics. Prices when noted on the items are in the description area of my album for 2012.
> 
> I loved this owl, almost 2 feet.
> 
> ...


OMG, I'm so happy to see that Headless Horseman statue again!! We don't have a Home Goods around here though.  Hopefully TJ Maxx will get it again this year, I never was able to find one last year! I really like the standing Headless Horseman as well...sigh!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! Every year I look forward to your Home Goods photos!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

After I saw Sumrtym's photos on the shopping thread I figured my store would probably be stocking things soon if not already. Took my chances today when I was able to get away and could see that they had quite a bit out. One of the sales clerks I use to see in the store all the time last year was there today, and she said they were stocking last week so who knows what already got sold. I guess some of the stores here do get stuff in early, others sadly are slow to put Halloween out. I think southern Calif's HG has always been early as well. I always look forward to seeing everyone's photos from HG/TJMaxx. They get some of the best items in. Unfortunately this year I don't have a free schedule to run to the stores like previous years, so I'll be definitely looking forward to all of your pics. I do have a TJMaxx, a small one, and a Ross that I can get to during lunch though.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> OMG, I'm so happy to see that Headless Horseman statue again!! We don't have a Home Goods around here though.  Hopefully TJ Maxx will get it again this year, I never was able to find one last year! I really like the standing Headless Horseman as well...sigh!


Should have shot me an pm. I'd picked one up for another forum member but she then found it so back it went. I'm kind of glad she did though, as shipping was adding considerably to the price.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Unfortunately this year I don't have a free schedule to run to the stores like previous years, so I'll be definitely looking forward to all of your pics. I do have a TJMaxx, a small one, and a Ross that I can get to during lunch though.


You just need to miss your allergy shot so they take you back to weekly schedule at a lower dose!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ROTFLOL! You are so bad!

I've been thinking about those little pigs I bought today and maybe could do a _Charlotte's Web-_inspired scene with my zombie farmers. Big spider web at the feet of the little pigs with a spider who writes "Boo!" or something like that in the web....Figure every kid is probably familar with the kids' story......I do have that jumping spider I bought last year from Improvements Catalog I could put to good use as well..... Other than "Boo!" I guess it could say "Stay Away!" or "Gotcha!".....


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Had to be down near HOME GOODS so stopped in and grabbed some pics. Prices when noted on the items are in the description area of my album for 2012.
> 
> I loved this owl, almost 2 feet.
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE OWL! Thanks for posting all the pics...I will have to go check out HomeGoods tomorrow. H1


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I know where I'm going tomorrow. Nice!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While the owl is on the higher end, I don't think my photo really captured the detail it has which is why I'm sure it's on the upper end of their halloween decor pricing. Plus it is a pretty big piece. Each of the feathers has so much detail on it that you see the individual lines or veins(?) of it. Quite beautifully molded. I also thought the tree branch he sits on had very realistic bark. The detailing reminds me of Design Toscano. This year my husband surprised me with DT's black panther and I was blown away by the cat's fur coat. It hid powerful muscles behind a luxurious fur coat that seemed to have a sheen to it when you walked around the cat. The HG owl has that same kind of detail IMO. I also love the eyes. I was tempted, but not in the cards. I'm still waiting to see the Ventriloquist prop at Halloween City which I might want for my carnival so don't want to find my halloween budget depleted when it comes in. Otherwise I think the owl would look mighty fine sitting on my fireplace mantle at night with the lights low and the fireplacing glowing! Oh did I mention we have a black sofa as well?.....Need to leave this thread before thinking about it any further.....

Oh I should mention that the tombstones pictured are a resin material as well. I have the far right one, but done in a foam, that I bought from Walmart many years ago. If it's not one in the same design, it's very similar. I did not check pricing on any of the tombstones unfortunately.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I am beyond ecstatic that there are stores putting out the Halloween merchandise already, and am very glad to have these shopping threads to guide me! I will definitely be making a stop near my Marshall's to see if they have put out anything worthwhile.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I just went to Home Goods for the first time ever. They didnt have the headless horseman at the one I went to, but they also didnt seem to have everything out yet. I went for the creepy lady bust that someone else here on the forum got (i love the pic of it), but they had the drape over her hair painted black. It really just didnt look good to me. So I'll check the next closest store to me tomorrow. Maybe they will have both the horseman and the right bust. 

I did however find the metal witch hat and I picked it up for $14.99. I wasnt glittery or too cutesy. Its just my style. I love it!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I want that bust!!! I went by HomeGoods again today and they had cleared the summer aisle, so an empty aisle but nothing Halloween out yet. When I asked last week they said they'd have everything out within a week so I'll stop by again tomorrow.

It's on the way home from work by the way, so I'm not really stalking... right?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I should mention I picked up the witch lady (some are calling zombie) with the half-rotted face today, only one at my store. However, the paint job isn't the nicest on it which is why it's not in the What I Bought Today thread as I'm probably going to return it within the 30 days (was hoping for another). However, if someone desperately wants when I get to that point I'll take pictures for them and if they want to pay the purchase price plus shipping I can send it their way instead. The parts on this one I see are there's a bit of orange on her forehead somehow (stain like) that is noticeable when right up next to it, the black used for the crow has unclean edges (on the shawl as well), and there's a bit of an odd mark on the right side of the bust (or her left side if you were her) where after comparing pictures of others posted here I think they chipped her a bit on a shawl edge but was done when painting, thus it's painted as well. You'd have to see it. I thought I might repaint it myself, but even though I like it, between the girlfriend freaking out over it (it's hiding in my car) and the cost of it to begin with, I'm thinking I probably won't. The glow in the dark paint face thing was sounding a good idea too. lol

There, that should scare off the need to find a big box!  My gf says I'm picky as all get it when I shop for things...she's right though.

If you still want pictures as you want one and have no opportunity to get one, pm me and I'll send them to you within 2 weeks when I decide what I'm doing with it.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is the tag for the bust if anyone needs the sku, sorry, in a rush so just took a pic


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

samhainschimera said:


> I have the hanging vampire things from Design Toscano. The hole is for a cross that has a hole in the top for a taper candle. I think the hole in mine is a bit more squared, though...


Same here. Mine came with a cross that would fit in that hole & the cross had a hole for a candle. Eventually the finish came off of mine & it wasn't even out in the weather.

It cost a LOT more than $9.99 too!! I'd buy several of those at that price!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

sambone said:


> Check out this zombie lady bust i found at homegoods today 21 inches tall heavy plaster type material 29.99
> It was hilarious, some lady said whe it was sitting on the counter " dam, that thing is hideous, who would ever buy that!!" i said, " not as ugly as that dress you're buying!"


OMG THAT'S AWESOME I'D TOTALLY BUY THAT!!

I also like those skelly witches that look sorta vintagey Day of the Dead-ish.

Guess I'll be hitting up the TJ Maxx/Homegoods this week!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

sumrtym said:


> You know, that's one I didn't look at on pricing. I know they had them last year too in both white and orange as well, I think. If I was guessing, I'd say between $12.99 and $16.99 with a lean toward the latter.
> 
> I thought I'd also mention I saw two purple little owls like last year, except I THOUGHT last year they were glass? The two this year were plastic and had an LED flicker light inside them and looked exactly the same. Uses a coin-type battery for power. Again, maybe they were this way last year and I simply never picked one up.


I got one of those purple owls last year and it's glass with no flicker light. I'll have to check out the plastic ones if they have them at my location. Do they look good or like cheesy plastic?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Jules17 said:


> I got one of those purple owls last year and it's glass with no flicker light. I'll have to check out the plastic ones if they have them at my location. Do they look good or like cheesy plastic?


I thought they were glass till I picked them up. Looks exactly the same to me. The plastic mercury glass looking pumpkins are pretty cool too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I chanced it and brought my camera with me today, Ghost of Spookie I was able to take quite a few pictures before people began getting in the way, all without being bothered by staff and told to knock it off. The majority of the items were $15 or less.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Marshall/Home Goods pictures continued...


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Took my camera today, snapped the 2nd picture, and my batteries died. 

For those wondering, the life-size skeletons in formal attire are foam and $59.99. For the person who asked about the white pumpkin with glittery silhouettes sitting on a pedestal we had one left, $12.99. 

Your pictures Garthgoyle made me make a double-take as it almost looks like the pedestal crow isn't glittered, but I'm sure that's just how the pic looks. I can't be that lucky.

I just found a local store I never knew about that carries Bethany Lowe, Primitives by Kathy, etc., and has a store attached to their warehouse with 50% off catalog prices on certain items. I know where I'm going this week!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

oohhhhhh! I like that!!!




sambone said:


> check out this zombie lady bust i found at homegoods today 21 inches tall heavy plaster type material 29.99
> it was hilarious, some lady said whe it was sitting on the counter " dam, that thing is hideous, who would ever buy that!!" i said, " not as ugly as that dress you're buying!"


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GASP!!!! I NEED AT LEAST TWO OF THAT SKELLETON COUPLE!!!! IF YOU GET ME TWO OF THEM AND MAIL IT TO ME I'll PAy you!!!!!!!!!! pls!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Had to be down near HOME GOODS so stopped in and grabbed some pics. Prices when noted on the items are in the description area of my album for 2012.
> 
> I loved this owl, almost 2 feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I chanced it and brought my camera with me today, GhostofSpookie I was able to take quite a few pictures before people began getting in the way, all without being bothered by staff and told to knock it off. The majority of the items were $15 or less.


Oh I love that black Happy Halloween lantern! And I see some Annalee too


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> Your pictures Garthgoyle made me make a double-take as it almost looks like the pedestal crow isn't glittered, but I'm sure that's just how the pic looks. I can't be that lucky.


Hahaha. No, sorry, but they were still _covered_ in it (as were my hands)



MissMandy said:


> Oh I love that black Happy Halloween lantern! And I see some Annalee too


$15 for the lanterns. Kind of difficult to see, but the one on the far right has anatomical drawings of skulls and bones, which I thought was also pretty cool. The mice just creeped me out with their cheeriness


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL I love Annalee! Taking a second look at that pic, I really like those stuffed pumpkins too. The face reminds me of something from the 80s


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey garthgoyle....i was at that homegoods this morning!
If you ever find the black owl, let me know, im gonna check JohnR tomorrow! Nothing on Hall!
R u looking for anything?

Nowhinning, the skellie couple was $60 each and very cheap, but had somewhat nice clothes
Not worth 120 at all!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> These are great pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yep, he's back in the stores:


*I may die without these 2 items!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love that big owl but at $60, yikes!! I'll have to pass on that.  Love the headless horseman statue so I'll have to see if my location has it. Anyone know the price on that? Going there right after work today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jules17 said:


> Love that big owl but at $60, yikes!! I'll have to pass on that.  Love the headless horseman statue so I'll have to see if my location has it. Anyone know the price on that? Going there right after work today.


$12.99 for both the horse one and the armor suited one. From what I could tell stores were getting 2 of them in. Last year I found it at TJ Maxx which put halloween out later than my Home Goods. Probably Marshalls will have it as well. If you look early in the season for it, you will probably get one. It does seem to be a popular item. If you see it in your store and decide to think about it, it will probably be gone next time you are in depending on how halloween mdse does in your area. In my area it pretty much flies off the shelf.

Good luck Jules and post any pics from your visit if you can.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

sambone said:


> Hey garthgoyle....i was at that homegoods this morning!
> If you ever find the black owl, let me know, im gonna check JohnR tomorrow! Nothing on Hall!
> R u looking for anything?


That was the store at 12 Mile and Gratiot, so probably not the one that you're thinking of, but it would have been something to bump into each other, huh? No owls there... I'm good for now, thanks. 



Halloweenie1 said:


> These are great pics!


Thank you. So are yours, H1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding the Large Resin Black Owl ($60), I'm pretty sure the stores are only getting one of them.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> $12.99 for both the horse one and the armor suited one. From what I could tell stores were getting 2 of them in. Last year I found it at TJ Maxx which put halloween out later than my Home Goods. Probably Marshalls will have it as well. If you look early in the season for it, you will probably get one. It does seem to be a popular item. If you see it in your store and decide to think about it, it will probably be gone next time you are in depending on how halloween mdse does in your area. In my area it pretty much flies off the shelf.
> 
> Good luck Jules and post any pics from your visit if you can.


Thanks Ghost of Spookie! My HomeGoods usually has quite a bit of stuff but when I was there a week and 1/2 ago, they didn't have anything out yet so I would hope it's all out by now. I'll take pics.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

sambone said:


> Nowhinning, the skellie couple was $60 each and very cheap, but had somewhat nice clothes
> Not worth 120 at all!


I believe he's talking about the $12.99 silver skeleton couple statue in the pictures as wanting 2 of those. Again, same one they had last year as well.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got back from running around.

HomeGoods has tons of new stuff again not seen in any pictures thus far, and yes, I forgot the camera again. 

-There are stuffed owls in a country style in browns with neat patterned fabrics. One I liked had a brown vest. I THINK these were $12.99 but not sure.
-New witches, some with IMO better faces, more aged / wrinkled.
-Lots of new pumpkins including a taller one with leaf cutouts in the front, glassy multi-colored with gold leaf mixed in and a big open back to put a large or pillar candle in to light it up. It's about 2 foot or more tall, ceramic, same size as the black owl. $49.99
-Creepy spider creature that's a mixture of what looks like resin, metal wire legs, cloth, embroidery, etc. It wouldn't be out of place in a Tim Burton dream with a bit of steampunk on the side maybe. It's elegant at the same time with little decorations hanging from a couple legs, and jewels for eyes. When I say creepy, I mean whimsical / interesting creepy, not zombie/witch lady bust creepy. Color is silver. Only 2 came in and one was gone already, I grabbed the other. $16.99.
-Too much for me to all remember (was actually my fist stop of 4 while I was out). Saw one standing headless horseman make it's arrival. 

I'll have pictures up tonight of the spider and giant colorful ceramic pumpkin in the "What I bought today" thread.

Again, if there is something you specifically want and will pay the purchase / tax (9%+++ here) plus shipping, holler and I'll see what I can do next time there. I may have some stuff I need to shout for myself!

For those wanting the skeleton couple statue, nothing here yet.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, i cant control myself, this is what i bought today!
In a prior post i said the skeleton couple was cheap for $120/pair, i was referring to the lifesize hanging couple 59.99 each!
The owl is officially my favorite! Big, heavy, impressive. Worth$60 IMO


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I passed on a lifesize witch that was like a doll something you would sit up in a chair, great quality, very crafty 99.99, sorry no pic. Some different busts i passsed on as well.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

sambone said:


> I passed on a lifesize witch that was like a doll something you would sit up in a chair, great quality, very crafty 99.99, sorry no pic. Some different busts i passsed on as well.


I think I like the witch woman bust with black better. The crow isn't so kind of glaring out of place to me on that one.....hmmm. Did you get more pics of anything else?


----------



## Thesmartmama (Aug 9, 2012)

Just found this forum and then this thread, and am so excited. I have hit up my 2 local HomeGoods 2 times each already - I bought the large black owl last night and am heading back today to check it out again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK. get ready for 38 new photos. No workers at house today so took advantage of the free time by hitting a few HOME GOODS stores before the temps reached 100. Postponing my allergy shot until Monday when cooler temps expected and coincidentally when the next truck gets to my HomeGoods, so this will be the last from me for a few days. _Prices noted in album descriptions when available._

This Dracula version bust appeared in HG last year along with a woman vampire. Didn't see her anywhere. These "stone" or plaster versions are 29.99.










The JOL below is a battery lit pumpkin.











I thought this halloween countdown calendar was different, in the shape of a crow. Didn't pick up and don't know if the key opens anything.



















Close up of one of the 3D pictures already mentioned in this thread. It did look pretty cool.










The tea light candelabra was a nice glossy black finish. And the trio of skulls came in black or white glitter. Maybe other colors as well.










More resin animals for your scenes. I thought the cat would look nice on a witch's lap or laying on a ledge or bookshelf. I usually go for black cats but they don't really show up well at night especially if the witch has a dark robe on. One of the cats came home with me. At least this one I won't be allergic too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Page two of Home Goods images starting off with some glitter items.










This set of 6 black heavy metal mice were kind of nice. Could see near a wine and cheese appetizer plate.











I'm calling this guy Uncle Gory. I decided to add him to my growing Hall of Busts. Haven't seen the zombie lady yet. And stores I've been to seem to get 2 each of the halloween busts.












I loved these magpie birds, despite the glitter on the wings and hat. Kind of reminds me of the Mad Magazine Spy vs. Spy guys!











This Dracula bust is the second bust I saw that was done in the same "style", Uncle Gory being the other one. $5 less than the previous "stone" cast versions. He's rather distinguished in his black coat and tie.











The black velvet trees are back again this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's Page Three of Home Good goodies!





























An Annalee endcap, more images to come.











I thought this metal owl was very nice for 9.99. Nice copper accents.










More glitter items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And Page Four of the Halloween Eye candy from Home Goods:











I liked the glossy black pumpkins this year. The potion bottle was interesting as well.











Here's the other 3D picture. Again nice effect. 











Gotta love the sayings....











These broom stick witches came in 3 sizes that I saw (only 2 pictured).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Page Five of the fun stuff,






























The Annalee witches hat pictured on the bottom shelf lights up as well. Could not find a price on it but it's MSRP was $2 off of the pumpkin one above and it was priced at 14.99 so maybe 16.99 on the hat?










and another photo of this guy,


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lastly Page Six and time for me to head home afterwards,


The vintage phone might be a nice addition to someone's haunted house look. 











A new Poison Bottle in a beaker like style










Need some realism for your Pirate's ship crates being held in the air, maybe this would be helpful:




















This guy has space in his rib cage to store things, maybe some hidden halloween candy?










That's it guys.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's the other 3D picture. Again nice effect.
> 
> Gotta love the sayings....
> 
> ...


Love this stuff! I hope they get this in at my location!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

sambone said:


> Ok, i cant control myself, this is what i bought today!
> In a prior post i said the skeleton couple was cheap for $120/pair, i was referring to the lifesize hanging couple 59.99 each!
> The owl is officially my favorite! Big, heavy, impressive. Worth$60 IMO




Yea! You found the Owl...congrats on a nice Halloween haul!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

GOS, you rock!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks halloweenie!
Sum, i will shoot pics of all the big stuff i find, GOS has gotvthe pics covered!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

What do you guys think of the uncle gory bust? I thought about that one for a long time?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sambone said:


> .... Some different busts i passsed on as well.


That reaper guy looks similar to one I've seen there in the past. 

Thanks for the photo of the zombie lady with the black hood. I think I too am spoiled by the OP's silvery looking one. The all black one makes me think they forgot to add the texturing effects. Sure it could be dry brushed but after spending $30 for it you kind of hate to do it yourself.

So you _were_ considering _Uncle Gory_ as I'm calling him?!! I noticed him immediately on the shelf and thought ooooh, ugly guy. After seeing him, I walked around a bit and decided I liked his spider buttons and haunting eyes, so bought him. The head/brain area just makes him easy picking for zombies or crows! There were two of them originally but only one left when I decided to put him in my cart, so don't think too long about him. As ugly as he is, he's still appealing. I'd say the zombie woman is considerably more ugly than him but I guess it's the brains that leave that lasting impression. He's gory without being bloody gory, which I don't really do.

I also picked up in the clearance area at one of the stores a bronzy, athletic-looking bust of a guy (didn't take pic). I'll do something to his eyes maybe or add vines or moss, not sure. I'm thinking "GoS, what's with all the busts lately?!" though. Those two busts I bought on clearance at the beginning of this thread were the first ones I ever bought (well I do have the Sam's Club guys but think of them more as halloween props)....So we have this new courtyard area (not done yet, but better be by halloween), that I could see turning into a Hall of Ancestors. I have a few of those pedestals already and could make some display columns or put busts on end tables or whatever with spooky tablecloths. I'd probably rope the area off like they do in museums so the kids don't get too close. Hang some "family portraits" as well on our garage wall and on the bordering fence. I think for the busts I could make up a little plaque to go with each one and tell a little story about them and their demise. Hopefully some of the ToTers would take the time to read it. I have those interactive talking vampire couple busts from Sam's Club a few years ago and they would fit right in the Hall concept too.

....I'm glad that Ventriloquist prop I'm waiting to see won't be available until September. I really hate/love walking into Home Goods.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sambone said:


> Thanks halloweenie!
> Sum, i will shoot pics of all the big stuff i find, GOS has gotvthe pics covered!



Sambone, it will all look different in two or three weeks as they keep restocking the shelves! And they haven't even put out the big stuff yet. Also I walked around and didn't see any of the kitchen/dining stuff they get every year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll try to take my camera tomorrow. We have quite a few things not pictured yet (or at least we did if they aren't all sold by tomorrow...it is HomeGoods after all). Ghost of Spookie, were the metal mice with the Halloween stuff and how much were they? That's the type of thing to make my "I'd like to find..." list.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@Sumrtym, the mice were 9.99. They were with the halloween stuff but in my store I saw 2 or 3 boxes of them but they were stacked with other boxes with garland in them. The box as you can tell has a clear lid. The sides and bottom are in a paper brown print with some sort of black writing or decoration on it. I meant to take a better picture but didn't and I had it in my cart at one time but didn't end up buying it. One of those items I went back and forth about as I looked at the items I had in my cart and decided to pair down to what I really needed (yeah, she said needed!). I really liked it though.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Sumrtym, the mice were 9.99. They were with the halloween stuff but in my store I saw 2 or 3 boxes of them but they were stacked with other boxes with garland in them. The box as you can tell has a clear lid. The sides and bottom are in a paper brown print with some sort of black writing or decoration on it. I meant to take a better picture but didn't and I had it in my cart at one time but didn't end up buying it. One of those items I went back and forth about as I looked at the items I had in my cart and decided to pair down to what I really needed (yeah, she said needed!). I really liked it though.


Should I mention I found two busts today that looked awesome (white instead of grey aged paint jobs, one with a crow on the guy - male / female vampire) for your Hall of Busts that are currently on sale for $45 ea? We need access to free shipping so we can be each others personal shoppers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL. Boy do I long for those inexpensive Shipping Days of past. I only occasionally buy off of eBay for those same reasons. We hate to even mail anything anymore at the holidays when sending gifts, we both still feel it important to bite the bullet and send xmas cards to relatives and old friends who we haven't seen in a while. From my viewpoint you really have to want something extremely badly to pay the shipping costs, which are in the case of some of the HG items, more than the cost of the item. Ouch!

I don't think I saw the busts you mentioned. Don't remember one with a crow at least. I did pick up the vampire guy this year that I posted a pic of today. Went back and forth about him last year and then he and the vampiress were gone. My courtyard isn't huge by any means so I want to be careful I don't overcrowd the area so aside from maybe the zombie woman I think I'm done with the busts. Love to see pics of the ones you saw at your store though anyway. I'm contemplating adding a triggered soundtrack to maybe Uncle Gory, that would have him say something like "Help! Keep those crows away from me! I don't like zombies either!" and have a lot of crows stationed around him and sitting up on the gutter overhead.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't think I saw the busts you mentioned.


I'd be surprised if you did. It's an outlet for a mail-order / web company centered here. I only discovered them this week (been in business over 20 years, imagine that). Lots of vintage style Halloween in the outlet, including nicer / higher end costumes. I tried looking at their online catalog and can't find the two busts, so it's probably the last of them. Maybe I'll stop by and grab a photo. Personally, I think they look better than most the busts I've seen this year at HomeGoods, but are originally marked $90 currently at $45 at the outlet. They're similar to the two busts HomeGoods hat last year of the lady and man, but the man has a crow on him. The lady is definitely vampirical in nature, and both are done in a really nice white finish (except the black crow). They were on the highest shelf in the place near the ceiling, so can't give you more detail than that.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

K, so I drove all the way to folsom to check the home goods out there and ... success! I bought a large metal witch hat the other night, but today I bought the 2 headless horsemen and the female bust (in grey, not black). Im so happy and my favorite horseman is the one on the horse. My general theme is Sleepy Hollow so i just had to get both of them. Theres alot I like there. Im just glad the drive wasnt for nothing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


"911. What is your emergency?" 
"Yes, hello. I would like to report a murder." 
"What is the address?" 
"Uh, it's at Home Goods/Marshalls..."
"You don't know the address, though?"
"No."
"And there's been a murder?"
"No, there _is_ a murder."
"Beg your pardon?"
"There are a whooole lot of crows staring at me from the top shelf and it's seriously creeping me out!! Can you send an officer to take care of them?"

Sorry, but I couldn't help myself I like those crows, GoS. Very different.

Is it just me, or do the multi-hued versions of the busts look poorly done compared to the others?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, this is for the last TWO days and I admit, I went a bit overboard. I did that last year too and ended up deciding later what I wanted to keep / return. Better to have and decide than regret later....

Here's the haul from the last 2 days:

View attachment 121280


A better view of the bright coloring on the large pumpkin. It has a large opening in the back, plus stem is open, so can use a LARGE candle or candle on pedestal to light up the open leaf pattern on the front.

View attachment 121281


And a closer pic with flash of my creepy little spider guy that I think fled Tim Burton's house....

View attachment 121282


The owl (obviously), giant pumpkin, and creepy spider all came from HomeGoods. Other pumpkins are from elsewhere.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Ran into TJ Maxx on my way to work and they started putting the Halloween out! They had a small end cap filled and started filling two shelves in the aisle the garden stuff is in. Nothing really screamed for me to bring it home, mostly small decorative things. They did have a skeleton candelabra I liked and will probably pick up on of the medium YC candy corn candles for the lenticular Boney Bunch spider label.

I took 2 pics and will post them when I get home since I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Omg the glitter is blinding!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are the pictures from my trip to TJ Maxx today...










YC Witche's Brew tea lights and medium jars of Pumpkin Swirl and Candy Corn. Thought the pumpkin stack with the big spiders crawling on them inside the bell jar was cool, it was $14.99, I think.










Really liked the skeleton candelabra, it was $12.99. Also liked the containers of vase filler. They were $3.99 each, one was glass black bats and light orange and white glass stones and the other was orange glass pumpkins and black and white glass stones.




sambone said:


> Ok, i cant control myself, this is what i bought today!
> In a prior post i said the skeleton couple was cheap for $120/pair, i was referring to the lifesize hanging couple 59.99 each!
> The owl is officially my favorite! Big, heavy, impressive. Worth$60 IMO


Wonderful haul, I can see why you lost control! I love all 3 pieces, especially the headless horseman!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's Page Three of Home Good goodies!
> An Annalee endcap, more images to come.


Love the black cat with the candy corn hat, don't have that one yet. I have several versions of that Annalee black cat, all of them from TJ Maxx over the last couple years. Hopefully ours get him too, I don't think my store had any black cats last year, any Halloween Annalee dolls really.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG I am sooo excited! Stoopped in to my local TJ MAXX HOME GOODS today (San Jose, CA).... and hit jackpot city! They were still stocking the shelves, but lareadythere were three ENTIRE rows dedicated to Halloween beauty!

All of these will be used in my front porch witch scene.









These are small staues covered in pretty glitter. The cats are 18 inches tall. The ravens are 16 inches and the skulls are 12 inches. I think they were all $12.99 each ? The two cats will go inside these cool gray urns I have surrounded by bunces of black roses from Dollar Tree. They will be placed on either side of my front door.








The lantern has a spider web silhouette and purple plexi glass and flickering battery operated candle inside.









The hook is a banana hook on clearance for $3.99. I am usig it to hang the KEYS to the cage where the little girl prop is inside a giant wooden cage as the witch nearby stirs here lfaming cauldron.... for GIRL STEW..... bwah ha ha ha


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

And yet another OMG because I did NOT see any of the fabulous BUSTS I am seeing photos of here- 

I'd kill  for one or tow of those!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I braved the 105 degree heat earlier today and headed to Home Goods. I bought some really cute things and when I was checking out the cashier said she needed to hurry up and buy the items she wanted before it was too late. She said the Halloween items are just flying out of the store. So I'm glad I went today instead of waiting for the heat wave to break!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Also liked the containers of vase filler. They were $3.99 each, one was glass black bats and light orange and white glass stones and the other was orange glass pumpkins and black and white glass stones.


I should mention I thought the same thing when HomeGoods had them last year and bought a bunch, but (can't speak for the pumpkin set) the bats are actually plastic and not glass. I was so disappointed by that fact I ended up returning them (just really wanted the glass shaped bats).


----------



## drewguy (Feb 17, 2012)

Halloween at homegoods hendersonville, tn!

















































my own personal haul. Added mouths to my ghosts! Sorry this photo is dark, my walls are painted black.


----------



## Andaley (Jul 27, 2012)

Edit: I've only realized now that I took some pictures of items others had already photographed. Sorry about that. I can remove them, if you want.

Went into the TJ Maxx in Idaho Falls, ID today. I wasn't looking for Halloween decor, but I turned the corner and BAM! a whole aisle of the stuff. Unfortunately, the aisle was incredibly narrow and completely disorganized, as though the stuff had just been thrown onto the shelves without reason, but I did manage to snap some pictures. I regret not purchasing the haunted house picture below - it was $9.99, so I might go back and get it - but I did get the battery operated silver glitter tealights in one of the last pictures. I have a really pretty candelabra that I'll put them in when the time comes.




























The big trees weren't glittery, but looked "soft," if that makes sense. They were, if I remember correctly, $40 each. Maybe $30, but I really think $40.










A cute little plug-in light. I'm personally more into the "cute" of Halloween, rather than the scary, so I might go back for him too. I think he was $10.



















The little orange pumpkins also have lightbulbs and plug into the wall.



















There are the tealights at the left. I got that set of 12 for $6.99, which I didn't think was bad. They included batteries (with pull tabs so they hadn't been activated), but four didn't work. I'm going to get some new cell batteries and try them out, so I hope that's the only issue.










My boyfriend fiddled with the key - from what we could tell before getting surrounded by a young girl who wanted this thing BAD, they weren't doors and the key didn't do anything. I could be wrong - $20.

I don't recall seeing any of those snowglobes that others have photographed, but I hope our store gets some in! If not, I might have to take the 45 minute trek to Pocatello, to the nearest TJ Maxx to try that out. If THAT doesn't work, I just might have to convince my boyfriend to go to Salt Lake with me (3 hours away), since the selection of stores would be so much better there. We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> I should mention I thought the same thing when HomeGoods had them last year and bought a bunch, but (can't speak for the pumpkin set) the bats are actually plastic and not glass. I was so disappointed by that fact I ended up returning them (just really wanted the glass shaped bats).


Bummer, the bats are plastic. Went out to dinner with my parents and mom wanted to stop at TJ Maxx so I picked up a set. Still not bad for $3.99, I used the bats and white stones to fill a plain glass candle holder for my YC black cat jar clinger. Also got a garland banner, black clothes line rope with large tags hanging off that spells BONES with an old anatomy book like drawing of different bones on a tag between each letter.

They put a few more things out. They had those domed decorations like the 3 pumpkins with the spiders, one had a haunted house and the other had 3 skulls stacked with a raven on top. Also noticed the domes are plastic and not glass, not sure if I want one that bad at $14.99. They also had some nice large metal buckets, the kind you would fill with ice for drinks or whatnot at a party. Two different black decal designs on front but only remember the one with a skull that said Danger or something. Didn't see a price.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

sambone said:


> Ok, i cant control myself, this is what i bought today!
> In a prior post i said the skeleton couple was cheap for $120/pair, i was referring to the lifesize hanging couple 59.99 each!
> The owl is officially my favorite! Big, heavy, impressive. Worth$60 IMO


So I checked the two HomeGoods store in my surrounding area and could NOT find this standing headless horseman (I have the silver/black one on horseback from last year). The next closest store was 60 miles away so I called them and they said they had one in stock. They put him on hold and I drove like a mad-man to get him tonight. Ended up arriving 2 minutes after closing - thank goodness I called just before to say I was right around the corner and the nicest lady agreed to hold the store open for me to get him. What a night but he is so worth it. LOVE anything headless horseman!!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

drewguy said:


> Halloween at homegoods hendersonville, tn!
> 
> View attachment 121438
> 
> ...


Drewguy - do you know how much that bust of what appears to be a dracula in your first photo is selling for? I cannot seem to find him here in my stores in Va.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome photos, all! I made a trip to HG today, and it didn't have a 3rd of the things some of y'all have seen. However, I still found a couple of black candelabras 

Thanks for the heads up, guys! I'd have never expected them to have merch out so soon


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> Drewguy - do you know how much that bust of what appears to be a dracula in your first photo is selling for? I cannot seem to find him here in my stores in Va.


@@Frogkid, not Drewguy here, but the newer version Dracula bust in the first photo you referenced was $24.99 (same as "Uncle Gory", with brains showing), at least in California. I suspect the prices aross the U.S. are the same but might vary in Canada.

BTW congrats on finding the horseman you were looking for. After all you did to get there, was that 60 miles each way?, it would have been horrible if they had closed and wouldn't accommodate you. That was really nice of them. I picked up the armored guy myself this year. Some people found him last year (think Pumpkinrot might have had a photo of him on the blog) but I don't think I saw him when I was in my locations. I thought he had a lot of nice detail.

@@Andaley, thanks for the close up photo of the raven countdown calendar. I was kicking myself for not examining it when I saw it. I figured if it didn't open anything it was just designed to move the key and count down the days left. I laughed out loud when you relayed the girl wanting the calendar. I can just hear it now, "Security to Halloween, tussel in the aisle. Again!"


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

frogkid11 said:


> So I checked the two HomeGoods store in my surrounding area and could NOT find this standing headless horseman (I have the silver/black one on horseback from last year). The next closest store was 60 miles away so I called them and they said they had one in stock. They put him on hold and I drove like a mad-man to get him tonight. Ended up arriving 2 minutes after closing - thank goodness I called just before to say I was right around the corner and the nicest lady agreed to hold the store open for me to get him. What a night but he is so worth it. LOVE anything headless horseman!!!!!


I totally would have done the same thing, for either of the headless horseman pieces! lol Glad you were able to get one. I'm keeping my fingers crossed TJ Maxx will get both or one or the other.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I should mention we have one of each here. I will also warn anyone that wants me to pick them up that shipping last year just about doubled the price on them I think when I checked.

It's a no go on the metal mice here yet. I don't know if it's the same at all HomeGoods locations, but ours does NOT receive any merchandise shipments on the weekends, weekdays only.

Oh, I should report on new items seen. We've seen the smaller potion bottles with skull toppers, but today I saw taller ones of multi-colored glass with the same skull toppers. Labels were nice on them. Also, some votive candle holders that was a mantle-style chain of them (5-6 or something like that) in both orange or silver jars held in spider looking cradles. Quite a few new framed wall hangings, like framed postcards for example, and a couple small hanging thick polyester embroidered pieces. One was white and had the silhouette of a cat on a pumpkin with the words "Treats No Tricks" around it on all sides, hangs by ribbon. Would be an indoor only thing.

Yankee Candles in Halloween / Fall scents.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

drewguy said:


> Halloween at homegoods hendersonville, tn!
> 
> View attachment 121438
> 
> ...


Bummer! I can't figure out what's going on at my location, they do not even have half of this stocked...hopefully they will soon. 

Nice haul


----------



## Murisa89 (Aug 11, 2012)

Andaley- I live in Boise, we have a ton of snow globes here! I love the crow calander.. We don't have that here


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got back from HomeGoods and they had pretty much the same stuff in the previous photos. They did have some Bethany Lowe stuff and I adore her work! 

I bought these today









They are opening a HomeGoods 5 mins from my house tomorrow!!! I am very excited!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are all nice, Hollie. I think that it's great, but the owl really had me laughing


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I just came back from Marshalls and Ross. Both had Halloween displayed. Some of the items at Marshalls were the same as Home Goods. I was just at Home Goods yesterday and I bought five items at Marshalls today that Home Goods didn't have. Ross (at this point) is not so good...just a few things out (two sparse endcaps) and nothing worth mentioning. Except maybe a lantern ($7.99 I think) with a flameless candle. Hopefully, they'll get more stuff in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Garth. The owl is actually a pillow. My son insisted that it come home with us. I am going to redo the lame handwritten "Boo" on the cat. I can't believe they did at least use a print out....it's handwritten in marker!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I went to HomeGoods today. Picked up the black headless horseman, the silver skeleton couple and the sliver headless horseman on the horse.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> I went to HomeGoods today. Picked up the black headless horseman, the silver skeleton couple and the sliver headless horseman on the horse.


Wow, perfect haul!! Wish I had been that lucky today.

Went to two different TJ Maxxs and a Marshalls and didn't find anything! Marshalls and one of the TJ Maxx stores didn't even have any Halloween stuff at all!! The one TJ Maxx that did didn't have anything that hasn't already been posted or that I was looking for.  I did get a YC Candy Corn car air freshener for $1.29.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I should add I did have to go to a second Home Goods for the silver headless horseman on the horse. I did find him there and grabbed it like no one's business. lol I did go to the Yankee candle outlet store. First time there. Got the sweet strawberry candle. I figured I would get Super Sweet Pumpkin a rest for a bit.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Marshalls and one of the TJ Maxx stores didn't even have any Halloween stuff at all!!


The one nearest here is the same I wound up walking out in a huff Joking about that, but I was not thrilled by their lack of Halloween spirit. Perhaps I should lend them my "Bah Humbug!!" hat and pick up a couple for you to offer, MGOBLUENIK...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ended up stopping in TJMaxx, small store, and they only had one small endcap facing the back of the store which was Halloween. Nothing new that I saw. They did have the Raven Countdown Calendar so got to look at it. The key is definitely just a date marker. For $20 I would have hoped that the 31st had a secret door with room for a surprise in it. Noticed that there was also a light glittering around the signage at the bottom of the calendar. I too left the store without finding anything. I'm sure this week they will be clearing off some more shelf space so it might warrant a trip back in later in the week. I honestly can't say I am looking for anything in particular, just more interested to see what's new on the shelf is year.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

If anyone can find the 2 Headless Horseman pieces, please let me know! If you could pick them up for me, I will happily reimburse you plus recoup your time, generosity and shipping! I have both pieces figured into my Halloween budget and my Homegoods store told me they don't anticipate getting anything like that in.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

i have two of the standing headless horseman in armor.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

We had both headless horseman at ours Friday, but they're both gone today.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Re-post from the What I Found/Buy Today thread....

Ok, kind of thrilled with this. I found it today in HomeGoods, but NOT in the Halloween section but the cooking area. $14.99

View attachment 121901


There's a lot you could do with this. I could make a tiny Halloween scene (haunted house with mini jack-o-lanterns, or graveyard), or it would also be great with a skeleton fairy. I could elmer's glue the outside of the jar to frost it (which would still be removable with some hot water), add some battery powered LED lights in blue, red, or green, and make a sign on the front window of it for a soul jar.

However, my first and easy display idea with a purchase I made a few weeks ago....

View attachment 121902


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw a new resin raven on a resin tree branch at HG today (14.99). Noticed that HG had put out their black wax skulls candles that drip blood (7.99 I believe) and a few new items in the candle area. That was really it so far. Have a few photos to come back and post. Oh I changed my mind and decided to pick up the set of 6 mice (9.99) mentioned before so it wasn't a wasted trip for me. BTW they aren't metal but black resin, which I actually liked better so changed my mind about them. I took a photo of their packaging so you guys have a better idea of what to look for on the shelf if you are searching for them.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok Phoned our Sister Store, Home Sense up here, they're startin to laugh at me...Still no Halloween Stuff, end of month beginning of Sept, Ever feel like your biting on a Bit and not so much in a Good Way, omg the Anticipation is driving me Crazy!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw a new resin raven on a resin tree branch at HG today.


Did you get a photo of this as well?


----------



## Thesmartmama (Aug 9, 2012)

*New resin ravens*



sumrtym said:


> Did you get a photo of this as well?


HomeGoods near me had 2 new resin ravens that I haven't seen pictured yet and I both both. One is on a stand on a branch (branch is at the top of the stand and the raven is perched on that) and the other is just one the stand. I will take a picture when I get done with work. They are the grayish stone, no glitter, about 10 inches high or so.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

When I walked into my Homegoods today they had a few Halloween tables displayed prominently near the front door. These women walked in ahead of me and were going on and on about how early is was to have Halloween out, toooooo early they said, and oh my god school wasn't even back in session yet, oh the horror, but they wouldn't get the flock out of my way. They're buzzing all around the tables and down the Halloween aisles, not buying anything, just complaining that it was there while they looked at it. I'm convinced they only reason they decided to go to Homegoods today was to get in my way.

But it wasn't that bad. I managed to get the horseman on the horse! There wasn't THAT much in the store but enough to get excited about for sure.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to post this, which I got at Homegoods last week. I hadn't seen it pictured here yet.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hexme, I like the piece you got with the crow quite a bit. Saw it at my HG store today too, and would have gotten it, but I just have too many tabletop decorations, and not enought tabletops! 

I have heard people talking like that in every store when they see the Halloween items out. Maybe they don't have anything better to talk about.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am loving the new raven statues. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Kirkland's also have those hats in their Halloween decor.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

items are gone


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome, thank you GoS and Hexme. That's both just what I've been looking for in a resin crow and hoping they'd get one in! I'll be on the lookout. I'm leaning definitely toward the tree one though. <crosses fingers>


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sumrtym, I'm pretty sure the store got in 2 of the one I took the pic of. The second one however had it's beak broken off. I've noticed those skeleton candelabras don't always fair well either. Was in two stores and noticed a crack in one of the holder arms. Just a heads up to people to look over their items well before adding to their cart.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just a heads up to people to look over their items well before adding to their cart.


_Always_ the case with Marshalls et al, not _just_ regarding Halloween merchandise


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a black lace spiderweb tablecloth and mantle scarf at TJ Max today.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sumrtym, I'm pretty sure the store got in 2 of the one I took the pic of. The second one however had it's beak broken off. I've noticed those skeleton candelabras don't always fair well either. Was in two stores and noticed a crack in one of the holder arms. Just a heads up to people to look over their items well before adding to their cart.


Thanks! I'm probably going to end up returning that zombie/witch crow bust because I'm just not happy with the paint job. I'm notoriously picky about items. I'll stand in a store looking at 20 items trying to pick the best one.

Regarding those skeleton candelabras, if it's the one with 3 skull heads and a ribcage, I thought I'd mention it doesn't just come in white. My store put out a couple silver ones today as well.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I really like those ravens as well! My dining room kind of has a bird theme and those would go perfect in it!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Regarding the black cross / glass jar I bought the other day, I found two more at HomeGoods today. First, they are marked Dept 41 so should be in kitchen like where I found the first one, but these two were over with the candle area. One was the same as the one I bought, but the other was quite a bit taller for the glass jar portion. $19.99 for the taller one.

And yes, I did buy the taller one to make a soul catcher jar if I can ever find the time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No one to work on our BBQ today, 95+ again, so headed out in the heat to HG after learning that more Halloween was being put out. Ended up being worth the trip. They had just put out 2 of the crow-pecked lady busts so had my pick. The busts were different in coloring and weight actually. I took a picture before I left the store of the two of them together for your comparison and will come back and post it. I ended up choosing the lighter of the two thinking it would look better _in_ my house. If I was buying it just for display outside for halloween might have gone the other way.The darker one was closer to the OP Sambone's bust photo and it had much more pronounced black/gray lines and wrinkles and scars. Interestingly the darker one was extremely light weight, and _if I ended up using it outdoors for my Hall of Ancestors idea,_ the lighter colored-heavier base one might be less prone to getting knocked over or windblown. I think Sumrtym mentioned going back and forth on which to choose, and I can understand the dilemma. I will also say that how you use lighting (which direction/s and what bulb wattage will make a huge difference in highlighting certain features or darkening shadows), so keep that in mind if your looking for one. Sure I will debate my decision for a few days but I had given up thinking the stores in my area would get any in and am so happy to have her as part of my bust collection now. I think the Hall of Ancestors is now complete.

Now interesting item to report. While I had the lady in my cart, one of the HG's staff mentioned to me that they also had gotten in a zombie guy. I said "really?", hadn't noticed any other busts. It was in the process of being loaded on the cart for stocking on the floor. Took a look at it and it's the Design Toscano ground zombie guy (Zombie of Montclaire Moors)!!!! He comes as 3 pieces, with the arms separate from the head/shoulders. This is the guy that looks like he fell in quicksand. $70 BTW. Don't remember how that compared to DT's prices, regular $100/sale ?, but after getting the lady there wasn't any money left. I have to say I have only seen the zombie guy in pictures, and he is absolutely gorgeous in person and I'd say lifesize as well. 

HomeGoods still had a lot of items in the back to put out so don't know what new goodies there are but I did see a new lenticular framed picture already put out. Kind of an old lady with hand near her face and she turns into a skeletonized figure when you walk past.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I would post some close up pics of the Crow-Pecked Lady. I think this lighter colored one reflects a more feminine almost lifelike woman. For some reason she kind of reminds me of those bog people you sometimes see in science articles. Except this one has been found by a feathered friend...or not so friendly feathered guy. I think an eyeball hanging from his beak would be appropriate here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Probably last photos I'll take for a few weeks. Some are items already posted I believe but were new to stores in my area best I could tell. Details posted in album when available.





































Here's that Design Toscano zombie I mentioned seeing in an earlier post:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last set of photos:

These crows were 11 inches high as I recall.











This might be my favorite apron this year.










Bottle sets I thought were reasonably priced:




















This spider previously posted about (I only remember seeing this version in my store) was really unique.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the zombie lady me and my hubby found today at Home Goods. Tomorrow we go back for more!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Some stuff I got today!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@HalloweenBride, I see you got bit by the Halloween busts too! I like your lady. She's a bit different than mine apart from the coloring. It looks like half of her face was ripped off _and then_ the birds got to her. I see we have the same vampire bust. Be careful, the busts can be contagious! 

If I have the time I'll post a line up of the ones I've gotten from HomeGoods during the year. You can find some good deals on HG busts sometimes in the clearance aisle. The normal ones will be modified somehow to fit into my halloween theme.

I like your HocusPocus sign a lot. Didn't see it in any of my stores.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

sambone said:


> Check out this zombie lady bust i found at homegoods today 21 inches tall heavy plaster type material 29.99
> It was hilarious, some lady said whe it was sitting on the counter " dam, that thing is hideous, who would ever buy that!!" i said, " not as ugly as that dress you're buying!"


did you really??? yer my hero! LOL


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

I have already been bitten my the busts!!!! I've got 16 of them!! LOL! I can't stop collecting them. Me and my husband both love them. We pretty much shop for busts and potion bottles and end up picking up everything else lol! I'll post a picture of all my busts in a little bit I have to go food shopping and do laundry before it gets too late........ lol.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@HalloweenBride, I see you got bit by the Halloween busts too! I like your lady. She's a bit different than mine apart from the coloring. It looks like half of her face was ripped off _and then_ the birds got to her. I see we have the same vampire bust. Be careful, the busts can be contagious!
> 
> If I have the time I'll post a line up of the ones I've gotten from HomeGoods during the year. You can find some good deals on HG busts sometimes in the clearance aisle. The normal ones will be modified somehow to fit into my halloween theme.
> 
> I like your HocusPocus sign a lot. Didn't see it in any of my stores.


----------



## MistaSparkle (Oct 9, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Just a heads up about these bottles: I bought them a couple years ago at Marshalls (exactly the same, except clear in color) and was really disappointed to find that the stoppers were glued in place. I seem to recall the box saying something like "for display only", but I really wanted to fill them up with frightening concoctions, so I soaked the glue in some sort of solution to loosen it up and twist off the stoppers. This worked on the first two, but by the time I got to the third, the glass tip of the jar broke off in my hand and gave me a pretty bad cut. So be careful/beware if you're interested in these.

That crow-pecked lady bust is beautiful, though! Unfortunately, there aren't any Home Goods stores around here. Do you know if any other stores carry those?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@MistaSparkle, you _do_ have a HomeGoods in the Pittsburgh area--in the Robinson Town Center. Also it looks like you have 5 TJMaxx stores within 15 miles of Pittsburgh. They may only get one of them in, but they are a sister company of HG and carry many of the same home good items. My stand-alone TJMaxx's generally have a much smaller decor section but they do get a fairly nice selection of halloween in. I bought one of my huge resin gargoyles from a TJMaxx a few years back amd they actually had a few of them, the other I got from HG. If you keep an eye out, and I'd say show a picture of it to the floor staff who stock the items, you stand a good chance of finding one. Since they are finding their way to the stores now, don't wait too long to start looking though.


----------



## MistaSparkle (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I actually looked it up just before posting and saw that there is a HG in Robinson, but I'm limited to public transportation, so it's really tough for me to make it out there since it's in the suburbs.

Thanks for the tip about TJMaxx, though. I plan on starting my Halloween shopping this weekend (in addition to the stuff I've been gathering from flea markets/garage sales/etc. all year), so I'll definitely look for that bust (even if it doesn't really fit into my plans for this year. It's just too cool!) I usually only check out TJMaxx once a year, since there tends to be too much glitter on their stuff for my liking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You need to find a friend with a car then and go have a shopping day at the mall!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Gos, did you see a zombie from montclair ground breaker from design toscano at homegoods?
Ifso do you remember price?
I am also having second thoughts about uncle gory, should i keep him or take him back?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@Sambone, yes mentioned it once and then posted a pic of him when I saw him out in a second HG. Zombie of Montclaire Moors was $70...so what, $30 off DT's retail price? I saw him, only one to a store, in two of my larger HGs during the past two weeks. Only had cash on me for the one bust that I went to HG's for and I'm still interested in the Ventriloquist Dummy prop from HC otherwise would have bought him. Maybe. I have kind of wanted him for a few years now and get that urge whenever I visit Design Toscano's site during a sale. Maybe one of these years I'll pick him up from DT. The fact that he's one of their popular items means he'll probably be around for a while. As for Uncle Gory, I have't seen too many of him and think he looks kind of gruesome and fits nicely with my Hall of Ancestors busts that I've got going. I think he'll look great with lighting on him as well. Plus I essentially got 2 busts for the price of the Zombie and that went a long way towards filling my Hall of Ancestors. For even the $70 price tag though, I think I could get a decent prop for that and it's half of what the Ventriloquist will run me.

I have to wonder if a number of the busts/statues and giant gargoyles that I've bought from HG's over the years weren't from DT. I suspect the giant sarcophogas that I saw at a large HGs the very first year we moved out here was from DT's Egyptian collection. Figure they either place a large order with them during the year or pick up items during their warehouse sale. Probably the former though given how many stores in the U.S. and Canada that they ship the items to from what we can tell.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

What's HC?

Anyway, in a TJ Maxx I saw a metal lantern not yet pictured with plastic windows. It's rectangular, not sloped, and is clear for the windows with metal cutouts in front on each side that feature a tree outline w/ jack-o-lantern and 2 witches flying on broomsticks overhead. It also has an LED candle (3 AA) built into the inside of it. $14.99 as I recall. I let someone else have it as I have a metal lantern, sloped sides, with glass windows with tree, jack-o-lantern and black cat on each side from last year. Didn't really need that one.

The lady I handed it to was thrilled to get it.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone checked Homesense in Canada, for Halloween?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, HC = Halloween City. Thought I would abbreviate and save time.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey MistaSparkle!

I live in Carnegie! Right outside the Burgh! That Homegoods is my Homegoods. So far, the Halloween selection there has been blah. Marshalls has literally nothing yet and TJ Maxx doesn't have anything to exciting. Season is early yet.





MistaSparkle said:


> Yeah, I actually looked it up just before posting and saw that there is a HG in Robinson, but I'm limited to public transportation, so it's really tough for me to make it out there since it's in the suburbs.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about TJMaxx, though. I plan on starting my Halloween shopping this weekend (in addition to the stuff I've been gathering from flea markets/garage sales/etc. all year), so I'll definitely look for that bust (even if it doesn't really fit into my plans for this year. It's just too cool!) I usually only check out TJMaxx once a year, since there tends to be too much glitter on their stuff for my liking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*TJ Maxx sightings*

Stopped in local TJMaxx tonight and they finally started putting halloween out in a bigger way with several endcaps and halloween in other areas. Also got to see some of the items you guys have posted pictures of. No busts btw. 

I did find some great Martha Stewart Halloween craft items however _(and they were in the checkout aisle BTW so if you didn't find something you wanted to buy would have left store without seeing!)_. I thought the prices were pretty good but never priced this stuff at Michaels or Joanns before. 

Here's what I picked up:

Designer Paper Pad, 12x12s double-sided, 3.99
3D bat gel clings, set of 4, 1.99
Adhesive Die Cuts with bats, black cats, toads, boo! banner, 28 pieces, 1.99
Treat bags, set of 12, black trees with glitter witches (sorry those are a toss), 1.99
Treat bags, set of 12, opague wax bags with seals done with various vintage treats like eyeballs, brains, frogs, spiders, 1.99; and
Treat boxes, set of 6, poison bottle design with rope and tags, 2.99

They had other style treat bags like cauldrons, wine labels, glitter embellishments, glitter stick on lettering, skeleton, witch wall scene setter, black silhouttes, other designer paper pads, about all I can remember. Oh and just remembered they had the set of two candelabras as well.

TJMaxx also had a whole assortment of pirates party ware, banners, plates, napkins, straws, some new signage, halloween holiday crackers with monsters on them 12.99 set of 8 (not food but like the English crackers at Christmas time, came with a spider, something else and a joke inside), a fairly large witch with a broom, these stryofoam glitter owls that were kind of cute with orange eyes and "feathers" hanging in their face.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Should mention, it's a real hunt and peck at my store this year. Instead of putting all the Halloween together with just the Halloween candles and food / kitchen items on 2 endcaps on the main aisle, they've got Halloween at the back of the store with candle endcap on an INTERIOR aisle and the kitchen Halloween hidden at back of the kitchen area. To top it off, table runners are near front of the store, kitchen towels near the checkout area, bathroom towels an endcap at the back of the store, and the ravens / treat bags near checkout as well.

I'd like to find whomever made this decision and impart just how wrong it is this year compared to last.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh man I want that zombie lady bust soooo bad!!! No luck at my HomeGoods. Dang it!  But I'm gonna keep checking!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

These are my little and medium busts. I also have the big zombie lady and also the big vampire guy.
We picked these ones up the past 2 years. The medium vampire family I got on Lillianvernon.com and the little ones we found at Michaels the past 2 years.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Those busts are wicked. I especially love the Zombie one. 

I went to TJs and HG today. Nothing at HG rocked my world but I found this at TJs in their tiny end cap display.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool, Holly. I remember seeing another, which I want to say has a haunted house inside the glass.


----------



## Thesmartmama (Aug 9, 2012)

Hollie H. - Very cool. I bought that one and the one the Garthgoyle mentions - the haunted house. Unfortunately, the glass is thin and any pressure will break it. I already broke the haunted house one just wrapping it for storage - and I'm usually pretty careful.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Hollie, 

LOVE this! Need to scout out my TJ Maxx stores STAT!



Hollie H said:


> Those busts are wicked. I especially love the Zombie one.
> 
> I went to TJs and HG today. Nothing at HG rocked my world but I found this at TJs in their tiny end cap display.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks. I dig it too....even my hubby likes it, although he wants be to take the tinsel off of it. I am afraid to do that as, like Thesmartmama said, "The glass is very thin." I did see the haunted house one but the one they had looked like it was too big under the glass and kind of smushed into it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG I GOT THE MOST AWESOME ZOMBIE BUST AT HOME GOODS TODAY!!!

I was in the area for something else & checked them out again to see if they'd put more out since I reeeeeeallly want that female zombie bust & THEY DID!! As soon as I saw him & grabbed him & didn't put him down!! He needs some touch up paint on the brains to make them look like brains but even without it he's pretty cool.

Sadly I don't have a pic yet, he's still behind my drivers seat in my car wrapped in bubble wrap. Gotta wait til the hubby isn't home to bring him in to take a pic. But I found a pic online though it's not very good, but he's the guy in the middle & he's HUGE! Another woman bought the vampire on the left. I didn't see the reaper. They did have some of the same stuff they had last year but not a lot. He was only $25. I was expecting him to be closer to $40.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK got a few pics. I also bought another vintage-y looking cute skelly on a top hat. Click to embiggen!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

HomeGoods got hit by maniac buying of Halloween last weekend. Since then, we haven't seen one good Halloween shipment at our store this week (mostly fall, and a few Halloween things).

Found at HomeGoods today though, just being put out....Heritage Lace Rest in Peace mantle and table scarfs. These were just plain black lace, not backed by orange like all the ones of it I see online. Price was $12.99 for the fireplace mantle 20" x 90", and $19.99 for the oblong table 60" x 90" (only saw 2 mantle and one oblong table period in the store being put out, no other table shapes / designs).


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Mom and I picked up some Shinybrite ornaments at TJ Maxx last week. $6.99, they were glass baubles with glittery paint. The vintage packing was so cute!


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Did anyone have the woman vampire bust at their store? We can't find her anywhere but online and shes $70!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

HalloweenBride said:


> Did anyone have the woman vampire bust at their store? We can't find her anywhere but online and shes $70!!


Have a pic?


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of her. We have the guy just cant find the lady









sumrtym said:


> Have a pic?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not in the store as frequently this year but will be happy to keep an eye out for her. If she shows up in one place chances are she will appear elsewhere as well. Last time I was in HG they had the skeleton reaper, the crow-pecked woman and 4 of the male vampire busts like you bought (lighter, more uniform plaster/stone looking one, not the painted one). I have not seen the female vampire at all so far this year. A stock guy told me that they had gotten in at least 4 of the crow-pecked ladies and within hours of stocking 3 were sold so it's hard to know what really comes into the stores with some items flying out so quickly.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a local store here that have slightly different (and IMO) better looking vampire guy / woman in a white marble look for $45 ea (heck, maybe they are even the same not sure). I haven't seen those two at HomeGoods this year, although I did last year.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

Went to 2 different Home Goods today picked up a few must haves!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had my friend check his Home Goods for me and he did find the Reaper bust. However, it was chipped and cracked all over. I decided to pass on it. Hopefully I will find it or else I can do without it.


----------



## HalloweenBride (Aug 16, 2012)

That sucks. There is oddly alot of broken things on the shelves there.



myerman82 said:


> I had my friend check his Home Goods for me and he did find the Reaper bust. However, it was chipped and cracked all over. I decided to pass on it. Hopefully I will find it or else I can do without it.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Today at Marshalls I picked up a pretty black Candelabra with a spider web and spider on the front (only $9.99!). It holds 5 tealights. I also bought a super adorable kitchen towel that has an applique of a black dog holding a pumpkin bucket in it's mouth.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

New things seen over the last few days....giant wooden ticket Halloween signs, heavy ceramic pumpkins / pot with witch cut out, tall mummy's with LED eyes, and a few other things.

However, Halloween is being consolidated down already at my store. VERY little from the shipments this week at all. I'm hoping this isn't fizzling out before September already this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just noticed the female and male vampire busts ($30 each at HG) being sold on the Walmart website, as well as other items we've seen sold at HomeGoods. Tought it was kind of weird to see HG's inventory there. HG is still the best pricing but thought it worth a mention in case you can't find something in your area.

BTW Sumrtym I saw the ticket sign in my local HG that you referred to above. I have a bunch of pics from that visit but until my laptop comes back from repair, it's stuck in my camera. I also have photos of a number of the various large props, a few differnet witches for example, and new decor as well. I think they were selling Martha Stewart metal witch silhouttes ($20) that I believe I saw on GrandinRoad's site. Despite being unable to post the photos, I wanted to alert you guys that some new stuff seems to have hit the stores.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I skipped running down there today since the shipments have been so bare. I'll go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Just when i thought homegoods was done getting awesome pieces!
Look at this! 13" tall and bowl is attached 10" across!
Two giant silver skeleton hands, bowl i think is copper, $39.99
A bit pricey, but i had to have it! Just look at it!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to another Home Goods & got assaulted by glitter!! GLITTER EVERY FREAKIN' WHERE!!

I went looking for that zombie woman bust & as soon as I saw all the glitter & cuteness I knew I wasn't gonna find a zombie bust.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We're hoping the new Home Goods (opening October 10th) will still stock up on some Halloween items this year. I've been extremely jealous of all the cool stuff I see every year in these threads. I have always wanted the huge reaper holding the pumpkin and the large witch with cauldron resin figures.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Marshalls has _far_ too many items with a glittery, 'blingy' look this year; today, I nearly gagged looking at many of the (scant) new goods that had come in The only bust that I caught a glimpse of was the male vampire, which wasn't bad, just not as nice as some of the others, in my opinion. If anyone is wanting the lanterns shown earlier in this thread, you may want to hurry, since they seem to be moving briskly (all types were sold-out over here _already_). Honestly, the store is looking pretty picked over in general, when it is merely the beginning of September; it's almost sad that Marshalls is already paring down the Halloween merchandise, yet other stores have barely even begun stocking it...


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Sambone, that is a beautiful bowl! I was at Home Goods this past weekend and my store didn't have that. You really lucked out!

Garth--you're right...Marshalls is starting to look picked over. The Halloween merchandise in my local stores is going fast.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Marshalls has _far_ too many items with a glittery, 'blingy' look this year; today, I nearly gagged looking at many of the (scant) new goods that had come in The only bust that I caught a glimpse of was the male vampire, which wasn't bad, just not as nice as some of the others, in my opinion. If anyone is wanting the lanterns shown earlier in this thread, you may want to hurry, since they seem to be moving briskly (all types were sold-out over here _already_). Honestly, the store is looking pretty picked over in general, when it is merely the beginning of September; it's almost sad that Marshalls is already paring down the Halloween merchandise, yet other stores have barely even begun stocking it...


At the 2 TJ Maxx's I've been in they barely have a single rack of Halloween stuff. One is right next door to Home Goods so I think they're leaving Halloween to Home Goods now. Home Goods definitely is well stocked right now (especially if you like witches & glitter) but it's moving pretty quickly. As for the glitter/blingy stuff, I bet a lot of that will be left when the sales hit.

You'd think they'd restock the stuff that sells right away like the big zombie/vampire busts. If they could sell one or 2 of each this early I'm sure they could sell a few more closer to the holiday.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, word has come down at HomeGoods....they're expecting some small shipments, but the main Halloween rush is done. Mostly fall coming in now. 

You know, last year this didn't happen until beginning October. Seriously, beginning of September? It's not like they're not selling it!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

With all these pics up of these cool items,i am now dying to get to a tjmaxx!! i've never been to a home goods..the closest one is a 3 hour drive round trip the tjmaxx is close to a 2 hour roundtrip but i have family that way so it'll be my excuse!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Halloeve55 said:


> With all these pics up of these cool items,i am now dying to get to a tjmaxx!! i've never been to a home goods..the closest one is a 3 hour drive round trip the tjmaxx is close to a 2 hour roundtrip but i have family that way so it'll be my excuse!


TJ Maxx can be hit or miss as can Marshall's. They carry only a smattering of what HomeGoods gets for Halloween (say one aisle vs 4+ when HomeGoods is in full swing). However, I have found things there that are really neat that never make it to HomeGoods as well. Like, so far this year...a giant 3' or more and at least as wide standup with a retro witch flying across a moon, wooden parking meters with a rotating IN / OUT sign with a hook to hang a broom from labeled Witch Parking, a neat metal lamp with witch / tree scenes on it that included an LED candle inside, etc. But I have never seen anything like a LARGE bust in Marshall's or TJ Maxx.

Again, let me reiterate, don't wait if you're shopping these stores. They've begun paring down on Halloween already (don't get me started). 

You know, we never did get the resin mice or that resin witch on top of the white pillar.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

sumrtym said:


> Well, word has come down at HomeGoods....they're expecting some small shipments, but the main Halloween rush is done. Mostly fall coming in now.
> 
> You know, last year this didn't happen until beginning October. Seriously, beginning of September? It's not like they're not selling it!!!!!


They just wanna move in Christmas, which, I hate to admit, I understand. But Christmas fans have the same problem we do, if you don't get there early, you miss the good stuff & come Thanksgiving all those lights you needed are gone.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> You'd think they'd restock the stuff that sells right away like the big zombie/vampire busts. If they could sell one or 2 of each this early I'm sure they could sell a few more closer to the holiday.


Their bigwigs surely are better versed in marketing than we simple peons Common sense is _far_ too uncommon...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sumrtym:Thanks for the tip! About time I make it to one the good stuff will be gone for sure..I go that way every two weeks and my husband & son have nooo shopping patience!  the witch sign does sound awesome!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Halloeve55 said:


> Sumrtym:Thanks for the tip! About time I make it to one the good stuff will be gone for sure..I go that way every two weeks and my husband & son have nooo shopping patience!  the witch sign does sound awesome!


I was fortunate today. We had a brand new HomeGoods open here today. For the large bust style stuff this year, they had at least one or multiples of every one for the opening. I did pick up another creepy witch / zombie lady, and this one has some OTHER annoyances on it for me (couple bad holes in the pour, and some black paint drips on the forehead). That being said, it has a darker grey paint job and the hole in the forehead between her eyebrows actually adds somewhat to the look. The other problems are on the sides where I won't be looking much. So anyway, I now have one to return.

Nothing else I was looking for, but they did have all 3 of the unique silver spiders. I debated them, but then decided to stick with just the one I have.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, laptop fixed so I can finally post photos I took a week or so ago. 24 photos and I'm sure some are duplicate items but it's late and I don't have the time to go through the thread to see what's been posted or not, so here goes. Info when available was added to my album.


I'm sure this was the Halloween Ticket sign someone mentioned seeing earlier.




















These pumpkin lights appeared to be an acrylic maybe and came in various sizes. This one was the largest I saw and priced at 79.99. A 12-inch diameter one was 39.99 so a bit pricy but very nice when lit.











Reminded me of the Martha Stewart silhouettes in GrandinRoad, don't know if they were but they were 19.99 each.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These were some of the most beautiful halloween themed pillows I think I've seen.



















Lots of witch props when I was in. 










This was my favorite and not expensive. Her eyes lit up this really cool orange ringed color.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And more witches. The next one was holding a potion book I believe. 



















This imposing guy had an LED lantern that lit up.



















This is a not so great photo but these mask sets were really gorgeous in person. Beautiful detailing for 12.99. They came in the silver and black and a purple and black color scheme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last two sets of photos from that trip to HomeGoods.

From the baking section. Noticed that Boston Warehouse's Silver Bone Collection items were restocked this year.



















And I thought these silver and black Leila's Home Living serving pieces would look great for an elegant halloween dinner party. Many more pieces than the two shown.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Once again some very elegant and detailed girls costumes, believe they were all under $30.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok Im in love with those witches GoS!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm sure this was the Halloween Ticket sign someone mentioned seeing earlier.


Actually, there's another one that's orange that says ADMISSION and HAUNTED HOUSE with a tree in the background on left, haunted house on right. OPENS OCTOBER 31st.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Halloween bird cage at their store? I have been looking all over for it.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I haven't visited in a few weeks and just loved seeing all the pictures of stuff people have been finding! I visited TJ Maxx tonight after work after almost 2 weeks of not stopping in bc money's been tight. They had a bunch of new stuff, most of which has been posted already (large ticket signs, life size mummy prop, Martha Stewart craft items). I did pick up the Annalee candy corn cat I had hoped to find sine Ghost of Spooky posted a picture at the beginning of the thread. Last time I was there they had a cool spiderweb tealight candelabra and some Christopher Radko Shiny Bright ornaments (boxes sets of 6-12, small orange, purple & green patterned ornaments and bigger round orange ornaments with black flocked Halloween scenes). I passed on getting the candelabra and a set of the large flocked design ornaments and they were gone when I went back the next day, could have kicked myself!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know when TJ Maxx will start to put their Halloween stuff on sale? I've never been by there at the right time to catch a good sale and it seems like all of the Halloween stuff is usually gone before the day after Halloween.


----------

